

Media Temple goes down, provides a nice case study for downtime transparency - lennysan
http://www.transparentuptime.com/2009/02/media-temple-downtime-twitter.html

======
rrhyne
It wasn't transparent while it was happening. They host their status blog
themselves, so it was down too.

------
silencio
I wouldn't be so quick to point out mediatemple alone, nor that a separately-
hosted status site would have necessarily...been available. AS 47868 was
causing issues for all sorts of providers worldwide.

~~~
lennysan
An offsite status site would certainly not guarantee that it won't go down at
the same time, however it would dramatically improve the chances that one is
always up

